# Elevated Track Systems



## Guest (Jan 8, 2017)

One of the best ways to allow the ability to run more trains in the same available space is an elevated track system. I used one extensively in my last layout. It was one of the best design elements I made. 

We are currently in the final planning stages for our new layout. Since the elevated tracks were so successful for me in the past, they most assuredly will be part of the new layout. This time, more extensively. I thought that it might be interesting for some to share with you how I will go about the installation of my elevated tracks. So here goes. 

My first step is to install rosin paper on the surface of my plywood benchwork surface. Then I place the track in the pattern I will use for the elevated system directly on the benchwork surface. This step assures that the track fits properly and I can do any special cutting and fitting at this time. Once I have finished installing the track, I trace the pattern to the rosin paper. This is rather easy as I use Johnson roadbed in connection with Lionel tubular track. I then remove the track and put it aside for later installation. I cut the pattern drawn on the rosin paper and have a pattern to cut the elevated track decking. 

I use 1/2" plywood for the decking in conjunction with 1 1/2" wood dowels cut to the correct height of the elevated track system. Using the rosin paper pattern, I draw and cut the decking. Then I install the dowels by drilling a hole at the base and securing it with a wood screw. The decking is placed on top of the dowels and secured by screws. Once the decking has been installed, I paint the surface with a grey shade matching the roadbed. Then it is a matter of re-installing the elevated tracks and wiring them. The last step is to install a trim board on the sides of the elevated platform that I configure to look like girder. I use flat black paint and toothpicks. 

It is very straight forward and rather easy do to. I also think it is also a very cost effective method to get excellent looking results.

Here is a photo of the elevated track system I built for my last layout.

View attachment 265818


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Brian, the elevated track system you had on your old layout was one of the best I've ever seen. My layout is much smaller (88 sq. ft. in a backward "J" shape) and I had a much more basic elevated track than yours was. 









After awhile however, I found that running 3 trains simultaneously on a smaller layout was just too noisy. So I scrapped the upper level and returned to 2-train operation. Also added more trees to the winter landscape and it seems to look better now. But again, layout size was a major factor.









However, on a larger layout as yours, an elevated track looks much better and is probably more practical. Will you be using Gar Graves track and Ross switches this time?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2017)

Vern, when you had the elevated track system, it ,looked very good.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Thank you, Brian. I think a lot of us here will be interested in seeing your new layout when it's finished.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Brian; I loved your previous layout & look forward to seeing what you will do with the new one.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

A multi-level layout not only lets you run more trains in your allotted area, but it also adds interest. I really enjoy watching one train go over a bridge as another goes under it. Multi-level meets are always fun. One thing I’ve learned the hard way is that you need to make sure your upper level does not hide interesting parts of your lower level.


----------



## rdeal (Mar 6, 2013)

thanks for the thread and the photos - - i will be using a adding an elevated small dog-bone -
any other information and especially photos would be so helpful - 

thanks rdeal


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2017)

Forum member Wood recently has expanded his elevated track system. Hopefully he will post photos.


----------



## 4G-Man (Jan 2, 2014)

Good timing PTC - I am planning to do a figure 8 with an elevated crossing and also run a loop around the outside and hopefully someday get some of those fancy y pieces so I can go from one to the other at a few different spots.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Running track under and over itself in many layers is a way to cram alot of trains on one layout. I have a lot of different levels on my layout but only one roughly eight foot elevated section, over the lake.


----------



## rdeal (Mar 6, 2013)

lee - great photo

rdeal


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

I have just completed my elevated section on my layout.
It's not completely elevated, it started out as a spur to the coal mine.
Then the "lay track" bug started biting, so I did.

And Lehigh74 is sooo right: watch out that you don't hide interesting areas already there.




























(Please excuse the mess under the table in this pic)


----------



## 4G-Man (Jan 2, 2014)

Pirate, great layout, I like it!


----------



## Windycitytransit (Jan 3, 2017)

Really cool. I am almost done completing two circles around a room that are 8 feet in the air and about 40 feet around. I can't call it a ceiling layout since the ceiling is 16 feet high. A really high shelf layout perhaps. Currently running MTH CTA cars and why I checked this thread.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Man really fantastic layouts here in this thread!!


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Windycitytransit said:


> Really cool. I am almost done completing two circles around a room that are 8 feet in the air and about 40 feet around. I can't call it a ceiling layout since the ceiling is 16 feet high. A really high shelf layout perhaps. Currently running MTH CTA cars and why I checked this thread.


Not trying to be picky here, but I would call that more of a suspended layout than an elevated layout. An elevated layout, to me anyway, is supported from the platform below it.

I like the idea of a suspended layout, I'm considering a loop around my loft, but it's only a thought in my mind at the moment.


----------



## Windycitytransit (Jan 3, 2017)

highvoltage said:


> An elevated layout, to me anyway, is supported from the platform below it.
> 
> I like the idea of a suspended layout, I'm considering a loop around my loft, but it's only a thought in my mind at the moment.



The track sits on a shelf (Platform) that sits on brackets made of black iron pipe and flanges anchored to wall.

If I called the pipe brackets and wood a platform then your definition works too. Honestly though, call it whatever, hardly matters.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Windycitytransit said:


> Really cool. I am almost done completing two circles around a room that are 8 feet in the air and about 40 feet around. I can't call it a ceiling layout since the ceiling is 16 feet high. A really high shelf layout perhaps. Currently running MTH CTA cars and why I checked this thread.


WCT, depending on which scale you're running, you're gonna need a really good powerpack or transformer for that length.
Hope you have a few blocks set up also.

I had to go from a Lionel CW-80 to a ZW-190, the numbers being the wattage.
With the 80, I was constantly adjusting the throttle, as the speed would break down.
With the ZW, I almost set it and forget it. I have to watch coming down the grades, that's about it.
Watt a difference! (spelling pun intended)


----------



## yamawho (Apr 20, 2016)

Very timely thread 

I just added this Inglenook style siding to my elevated dog bone to help store tethered engines.

I didn't want to use a plywood base so I made these three steel girder bridges using 2 x 4 steel studs.


----------



## batstang2000 (Oct 26, 2015)

Excellent idea using steel 2x4s as a girder bridge. I see a project using this idea in my future. Very inexpensive also !


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

yamawho said:


> Very timely thread
> 
> I just added this Inglenook style siding to my elevated dog bone to help store tethered engines.
> 
> I didn't want to use a plywood base so I made these three steel girder bridges using 2 x 4 steel studs.


Brilliant!!!!


----------



## yamawho (Apr 20, 2016)

Here is a another shot ...


----------



## Windycitytransit (Jan 3, 2017)

RonthePirate said:


> WCT, depending on which scale you're running, you're gonna need a really good powerpack or transformer for that length.
> (spelling pun intended)


O scale, just got it running. I have two 100 watt MTH bricks, one to each Loop and running a MTH DCS through a TIU. Working great. I have the outer loop on variable out for running older stuff and inner loop on Fixed for protosound equipment. So far only running MTH Series 3200 series subway car and one older Amtrak #305 FP40. 

I may run another power lead to other side of room but so far it does not seem necessary. My tracks are close and outer loop is 42" radius and inner has 31" so I am limited anyways to size. My interest is in urban and traction so I do not run big equipment anyways. The only reason I have Amtrak is I see a lot of it here in the Windy City.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

yamawho said:


> Very timely thread
> 
> I just added this Inglenook style siding to my elevated dog bone to help store tethered engines.
> 
> I didn't want to use a plywood base so I made these three steel girder bridges using 2 x 4 steel studs.


That is a pretty cool idea! I've got some of that scrap laying around.


----------



## yamawho (Apr 20, 2016)

First test run ...


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

This is a video of an O gauge layout with a pretty good elevated system.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I've been thinking about adding a elevated track. It would be strictly conventional. When I'm ready to do it, I would like to talk to you guys about the support system you built. 

Lee, I don't think I've seen your layout from this angle, I like it. Brian and Vern really nice.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

baldas, really nice. I like it and I would like to show one of my club members who is strictly post war this video.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

As usual there are some beautiful views of great elevated tracks posted here. 

I used a system from Jim Robinson of BridgeBoss for my first elevated track. It is laser cut masonite. 22' long. Jim helped me design the system for my location and then cut the materials and I assembled the system in place. It is typical of elevated track used in the "EL" found in Chicago.

















This past year I decided to add a dogbone to my layout and used a similar technique as PTC Brian. After seeing his old layout several times and talking with him about the construction I dove in and built this. It was lots of fun and very sturdy 1/2" plywood mounted on risers with 1/8" siding. 19' long.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Wood,
Both your elevated lines look great. I particularly like the BridgeBoss Line with the elevated station and the girder construction. I grew up in the Bronx, about a block and a half from the elevated Pelham Bay Subway line. Your line reminds me of that.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Wood, that is seriously nice.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Pat and Denny. 

Both systems have a place on my layout. The "EL" style was to replicate a city scene and it does that terrifically. Jim Robinson is a super guy who walks you through every step. I could not have built something similar on my own. My one caveat is that it is a little expensive. But what the heck. 10 buildings to fill that area would be a comparable cost and I can't run trains through a building.

The dogbone leg was very inexpensive and fun to make. One sheet of 1/2" ply, ~ 20' of 1 1/2" round stock for stanchions and I had a sheet of scrap Luan to make the girders. Brian used tooth picks I used Plastruct 1/8" beams for the girder's weld spots.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2017)

Wood, you exemplify the use of elevated tracks with your layout. You have blended the beautiful Birdgeboss system with one very similar to what I have used in a spectacular way. The new addition takes your layout to a whole new level. 

I was hoping you would post photos as I know this will help others who are considering an elevated track system.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Growing up in Chicago I'm very familiar with the 'EL' style.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you Brian, Here is some more of my thinking on elevated tracks.

There are multiple ways to incorporate an elevated track. My layout is pretty full of track because I like to operate consists. The key for me has always been to be hands off in operation. Every car and locomotive must be able to move from one piece of track to another anywhere on the layout. Elevated tracks need a grade that is reasonable. Traditionally, that is under a 2% grade. Not all of mine follow that formula. There is one location where it is 4%. The good news is our "toy" locomotives can navigate that type of grade. So give yourself a little break and build something which you like even if it isn't perfect. The elevation will give you room to accommodate another route by simply crossing over your lower track. The image below shows my dogbone crossing the main yard. Is that realistic??? I don't really know but railroads did lots of things to make their way through our country.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I took me a second to realize the second picture is real people.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Denny, As I said, they did anything to make it happen....


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Wood: You've done an exceptional job with your elevated track system and it looks great.

I've never been a fan of the fictitious Santa Fe blackbonnet. But on your layout, even IT looks good!! 

Nice going! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2017)

You have to see Wood's K-Line Black Warbonnet set in person. The paint on the engines gleams. The graphics are just super. This is one of the nicest sets K-Line did. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> You have to see Wood's K-Line Black Warbonnet set in person. The paint on the engines gleams. The graphics are just super. This is one of the nicest sets K-Line did. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Brian: About 12 or so years ago, I was visiting Allied Model Trains in Culver City, CA, where they had a new K-line Santa Fe blackbonnet set running around on one of their layouts. I was in the market for a passenger train set, but passed on this one.

I'm just not a fictitious model train type of guy. If it didn't exist in real life, then I'm not interested. The only exception on my layout is the regular Polar Express set, which is run for the grand kids during the holidays. 

Wood: I still think your layout and elevated track system is super.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Vern, Thank you. To each his own has to be the mode of our train worlds. FGS we are in our basements/attics/garages and who knows what some of us do... 

When I joined the forums, my track used to be on those plastic Lionel risers. Then I learned about the possibilities for realistically modeled elevated tracks, it completely changed the nature of my involvement in the hobby. Unfortunately, it became a bit more of a job because it takes a lot of time and effort to improve, in an artistic way, the layout presentation. Modeling is now more of my endeavors than running trains. But, I still love to just run them...


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

DennyM said:


> baldas, really nice. I like it and I would like to show one of my club members who is strictly post war this video.


Yes. Too bad it's not mine.  It's a great layout. I like checking out how they used the trestles. 



Wood said:


> As usual there are some beautiful views of great elevated tracks posted here.
> 
> I used a system from Jim Robinson of BridgeBoss for my first elevated track. It is laser cut masonite. 22' long. Jim helped me design the system for my location and then cut the materials and I assembled the system in place. It is typical of elevated track used in the "EL" found in Chicago.
> 
> ...


Your layout is outstanding!


----------

